# Oturasım geldi - [Etymology]



## ancalimon

Bunu İngilizce'ye içinde barındırdığı anlamını yitirmeden nasıl çeviririz?

Oturmalıyım: I must sit down
Oturmam gerek: I need to sit down

Oturasım geldi: "I'm letting myself to sit down" ?


----------



## er targyn

Isn't it "I want to sit down"?


----------



## eric cartmant

I believe you cannot exactly translate that phares into English: but i think this would work:

I wanted to sit down out of sudden.


----------



## er targyn

And Oturasım geliyor?


----------



## maxguncel

_*I feel(felt) like to sit down.*
_


----------



## macrotis

_Haçan demir dökende
*Ateş yiyesim gelir*
Gök sofraya çökende
Doruklardan sesim gelir.
Dağdan yürek sökende
*Kurşun dökesim gelir*
Çatal şimşek çakanda
Yağmur perde çekende
Derya göğe çıkanda
Haçan* ölesim gelir.*_

When casting iron
*a desire to eat fire arises in me*.
When the sky falls down onto the meal table
my voice comes from peaks.
When pulling out the heart from the mountain
*a desire to cast lead arises in me*. (*)
When a forked lightning flashes,
when the rain draws curtain,
when the sea rises to the sky,
then* a desire to die arises in me*.

Attila İlhan

(*) Or, "_a desire to pour molten lead into cold water_." An allusion to a popular superstition.


----------



## ancalimon

Dökesim geldi: ESI EM> Ben
dökesin geldi: ESI EN> Sen
dökesi geldi: ESI> O

so ES when used in this form is: a desire, an idea, willingness, letting the idea come to life? "ES" also seems to be related with "İSTEMEK"

Aklıma esti yaptım: It crossed my mind and I did it.


----------



## shafaq

ancalimon said:


> Dökesim geldi: ESI EM> Ben
> dökesin geldi: ESI EN> Sen
> dökesi geldi: ESI> O
> 
> so ES when used in this form is: a desire, an idea, willingness, letting the idea come to life?


This is a good analysis ! In Asiatic Turkish dialects "ESine kelmek" means "to occur to mind", and "ESlemek" is "to recollect". It is the origin of "US"=mind.

"dökESim geldi" seems as shortened version of "dökmek ESime geldi."




ancalimon said:


> "ES" also seems to be related with "İSTEMEK"


 I think this may not be so right. It should be derived by "iys/is" which means "sahip (olmak)"= to have. i.e.  ISsız yer=SAHİPsiz yer




ancalimon said:


> Aklıma esti yaptım: It crossed my mind and I did it.


I think this one is irrelevant here. Presumably it is an idiom made by ESMEK=to blow (of wind) as in "Aklına kavak *yelleri esmek*.

While first ES in a noun which means *mind*, the second ESMEK is a verb.


----------



## ancalimon

So we are literally transforming ourself into "a man who is sitting down" ....  or "I AM SIT"; "BEN OTURMA EYLEMİYİM" converting a verb into a noun

We are transforming an idea into an action.

Oturasım geldi: I am going to be the man, who is sitting down. There is a "strong will" here. The man doesn't only want to sit down. He is determined to sit down. We can even conclude that the man already sat down in his mind when he says "oturasım geldi"

It is clear that there is a connection with _*"Cogito ergo sum*_" "I think therefore I am"

Oturasım geldi: I have the idea of sitting. I sit down. I have become the idea of sitting myself.
Ideas exist in the "US". Ideas come to existence through the "US"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cogito_ergo_sum

I am trying to understand how this is possible and how people are not talking about this. It looks like there is a strong connection of Indo-European languages with Turkic languages.



shafaq said:


> I think this may not be so right. It should be derived by "iys/is"  which means "sahip (olmak)"= to have. i.e.  ISsız yer=SAHİPsiz  yer



But what is he origin of "Sahip"? it sounds Arabic to me.

It looks like "İSTEMEK" carries the meaning of "letting an idea materialize", "come to life".

It also looks like "ISSIZ yer" carries the idea:  "a place with no ideas that came to life" meaning "a place with no humans to think and create things (talking, music, caring)"

Also take these words into consideration: OLASI (bunun olması olası), OLASILIK, ÖPÜLESİ ( O bebek öpülesi, O öpülesi)

http://tdkterim.gov.tr/bts/?kategori=verilst&kelime=istem&ayn=tam

*İSTEM: 3. ruh b. İrade veya isteğin eylem durumunda belirmesi. :  "Will" or "Wish" coming into existence as an action (in my opinion through the power of the soul)
*

*From Wiki:
*
*Søren Kierkegaard's critique*

 The Danish philosopher Søren Kierkegaard provided a critical response to the cogito.[4]  Kierkegaard argues that the cogito already pre-supposes the existence  of "I", and therefore concluding with existence is logically trivial.  Kierkegaard's argument can be made clearer if one extracts the premise  "I think" into two further premises:_"x" thinks_
_I am that "x"_
_Therefore I think_
_Therefore I am_​Where "x" is used as a placeholder in order to disambiguate the "I" from the thinking thing.[5]
 Here, the cogito has already assumed the "I"'s existence as that  which thinks. For Kierkegaard, Descartes is merely "developing the  content of a concept", namely that the "I", which already exists,  thinks.[6]
 Kierkegaard argues that the value of the cogito is not its logical argument, but its psychological  appeal: a thought must have something that exists to think the thought.  It is psychologically difficult to think "I do not exist". But as  Kierkegaard argues, the proper logical flow of argument is that  existence is already assumed or pre-supposed in order for thinking to  occur, not that existence is concluded from that thinking.[7]


----------



## shafaq

ancalimon said:


> So we are literally transforming ourself into "a man who is sitting down" ....  or "I AM SIT"; "BEN OTURMA EYLEMİYİM" converting a verb into a noun
> 
> We are transforming an idea into an action.
> 
> Oturasım geldi: I am going to be the man, who is sitting down. There is a "strong will" here. The man doesn't only want to sit down. He is determined to sit down. We can even conclude that the man already sat down in his mind when he says "oturasım geldi"
> 
> It is clear that there is a connection with _*"Cogito ergo sum*_" "I think therefore I am"
> 
> Oturasım geldi: I have the idea of sitting. I sit down. I have become the idea of sitting myself.
> Ideas exist in the "US". Ideas come to existence through the "US"
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cogito_ergo_sum
> 
> I am trying to understand how this is possible and how people are not talking about this. It looks like there is a strong connection of Indo-European languages with Turkic languages.



Excuse me! Frankly, I am so short minded to comprehend this passage.





ancalimon said:


> But what is he origin of "Sahip"? it sounds Arabic to me.


 Cordial congratulations ! Yes it is! But, I really really wonder which way you followed to reach here in this topic?


----------



## ancalimon

This is what I found while searching about this.

http://www.haluktarcan.com/Default.asp?P=0&L=1&K=0&K1=25


----------

